# photo colour too grey and dull, how can I make the photo brighter



## srtoothpaste (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi 

Can anyone help with making this photo image less grey and dull. I've managed to edit the other photos on the webpage to look alright, but cannot get this one to look brighter and clearer.

It's attached for you to see it and this is how it looks on the webpage, the 2nd one in the coming up section at www.wackynation.com called World Wellington Boot Throwing Championships

I do own the copyright of this photo.

Thanks for your help
Sally


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2012)

If you're not the copyright owner, forum TOS stipulate the photo cannot be posted here - but you can post a link to the photo. Technically no one can edit the photo without the copyright owners permission.

It's gray and dull because the scene is backlit and the subjects are underexposed.

Increase the exposure a stop or more, add a bit of mid-tone contrast, and correct the white balance.


----------



## srtoothpaste (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi KMH and everyone else

Don't worry I am the copyright owner of this photo and it is also my website, so would appreciate anyones help.

Also, I am using pixlr and I cannot find any of these things you suggest on pixlr, so would welcome any other suggestions.

Thanks

Sally


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbup:

Did you try my suggested edits?

What you have posted there is a thumbnail that is about 3/4 of an inch wide, and it is badly pixelated.


----------



## srtoothpaste (Aug 29, 2012)

I couldn't find the mid tone contrast or white balance on pixlr.  Do you know where to find them?  Above is the size it needs to be for the website, so I loose a lot of pixels when reducing from the original.  I have attached a larger version of the original before I started trying to modify and resize it. The first picture is a 2.3 megabites so this site doesn't allow me to download it.


----------



## bianni (Aug 29, 2012)

If you cannot find the neutral midtone, try white banner on the person in red at the right. Iin levels, choose the right most eyedropper tool and click on the banner. Adjust the mid slider a bit to the right.


----------

